# Got My Daughter Signed Up



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

My daughter asked me Friday if she could go hunting with me this year. She's 10 years old and has been going scouting and sitting with me during bow season for the last 3 years. I told her yes if she was serious , she told me she was so I signed her up for hunter safety course which is next month in Wooster. I told her that if she past it , that I would buy her a 410 single shot shotgun. Then she starts and asks me if she can use my crossbow and take her to my secret spot......LOl.......Got to love kids................Proud Daddy.......  .........Rich


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Rich, My daughter got her stuff last year. Let's hook em up for the early youth hunt. We went to Shreve last year and got stampeded by the pheasant hunters. I bought that Thompson 50 cal. in-line for Em. Remember the one that didn't go off for me in gun season???   Well I drilled out the nipple and that aint gonna happen again.    We can get together and put on a little drive for the girls. I can't wait till she drops one. She saw the trophy mounts at Cabela's and said some day I'll have one like that on the wall. YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a plan Al. Take care............Rich


----------

